# Looking for a horse/pony to exercise/compete in Aberdeen/shire



## cr9120 (18 July 2016)

Hello,

I moved to Aberdeen last year and originally brought my event horse down with me but couldn't afford to keep him so I am now horseless.

I am an experienced rider who has gone through Pony Club, competed on all teams and successfully competed in British Eventing and Show jumping. I am use to a forward going horse.

I am only 5"1 and light weight so can also ride ponies.

If anyone knows of any horses needing exercised please let me know.

Although I am confident I will only ride a safe horse. Horse riding is only my past time now so I need to keep all my limbs for working life!!

Thanks
Catriona


----------



## PorkChop (18 July 2016)

Try putting a post on the local horsey facebook page, always people looking for help to exercise their horses


----------

